# Strategie.



## lolapal (23 Settembre 2013)

Riflettendo su quanto suggerito da Leda, credo di aver elaborato una strategia che può essermi utile, visto che la maggior parte del problema è dentro la testa della cattiva ragazza.

Ogni volta che lei pensa a Bagnino, la nonna anzitempo le ricorda l'ultimo bacio sexy di Marito (ieri sera) oppure il suo sorriso quando si è messa nel letto (sempre ieri sera) oppure quando Marito la teneva per mano, ieri, durante la gita che abbiamo fatto con la figlia e un cuginetto. Non solo! La esorta a leggere il biglietto che Marito ha lasciato stamattina sul notebook, oppure gli sms che si sono scambiati stamattina...

Sembra che funziona. E se proprio la testa ci ricasca, mi ricordo che devo lavorare all'evento che ho sabato pomeriggio... e allora mi viene una fifa nera che non sono pronta...

:sonar:

nonna anzitempo vs cattiva ragazza = 3 - 2


----------

